# Online photos lead to Ohio deer poachers arrest



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

img src="http://www.wkyc.com/genthumb/genthumb.ashx?e=5h=80w=110i=/assetpool/images/08527153556_Police-Car-Lights-400x300.JPG" border="0" /TOLEDO -- Ohio wildlife investigators say two convicted poachers picked the wrong deer to kill.img src="http://feeds2.feedburner.com/~r/WkycOutdoors/~4/LH-Apjlw6ic" height="1" width="1"/

More...


----------

